# Do not buy Super Pet, Plastic Water bottle



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't know what forum to put this in but I just wanted to warn some people, If you're planning on buying a water bottle for your hedgie, DO NOT BUY the Super Pet "Flat-Bac" plastic water bottle. 
I've had countless problems with it :sad: 
1) The plastic is very cheap & thin. It breaks so easily, I broke my first one the first week I had it. I accidentally bumped it on the table which made a big hole in the side. 
2) It leaks until its almost empty. When I got my second water bottle I figured it would work better (since it didn't have a hole in the side of course). But it didn't. it leaks a lot when you first put it back in the cage. 1/4 of the water is gone by the time it stops leaking. 
After you've owned it for a while longer it'll start leaking more & more.. The metal ball in the bottle doesn't prevent it from leaking anymore. two nights ago the ALL the water leaked out. When I woke up the next morning I freaked out. the whole cage was practically underwater. Thank gosh Oliver had lots of blankets built up to prevent him from getting wet. It was still pretty bad, he hadn't eaten all night either. 
3) The white plastic piece that actually holds the bottle breaks almost as easily as the bottle itself. One of the sides snapped off on my first one, & after having the new one for about a week, a side broke off too. 

For all these reasons I strongly recommend you don't buy it. I'm pretty upset i've wasted money on something that breaks so much. It's extremely frustrating :x :-(


----------

